# Can i mix Insulin and Human Growth Hormone/HGH in the same syringe?



## sfstud33

As the title says - can i mix insulin and HGH in the same syringe first thing in the morning before my morning workout?

I do my HGH at the moment about 30 minutes before working out - then a quick preworkout meal about 15 minutes before working out. Im wondering about adding in some slin with my HGH...


----------



## gymrat827

actually you wana do the GH first, than 15min later the slin.  

and i wouldnt mix them no matter what.  IDK what type of interaction could possibly occur, it could be fine, but i wouldnt take any chances.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Don't contaminate your GH with slin or vice versa


----------



## Yaya

Might as well toss some test suspension in there while your at it


----------



## Spongy

Hgh is vrry fragile, hence why we have to.be super careful when reconning.  Not worth potentially degraded hgh.


----------



## biggerben692000

sfstud33 said:


> As the title says - can i mix insulin and HGH in the same syringe first thing in the morning before my morning workout?
> 
> I do my HGH at the moment about 30 minutes before working out - then a quick preworkout meal about 15 minutes before working out. Im wondering about adding in some slin with my HGH...





PillarofBalance said:


> Don't contaminate your GH with slin or vice versa





Yaya said:


> Might as well toss some test suspension in there while your at it



I like your question, stud. I've seen it asked before. I think we'd need some science to find out for certain. I wonder if any of the pharm producers gh have found out? Imma google and see.
Or are we boycotting the monster that is google for messing with SI? I'm down with Bing or whatever?
Also, don't trip on the guys up above jumping your shit, like I said I like your question. POB believes slin is the Second Coming" and Yaya is his Henchman...just a bully.


----------



## Yaya

Sfstud...

What kind of hgh?

I wouldnt mix anything with huma or sero bcuz thats not the kind of shit u wanna possibly ruin unless your 100% sure its ok


----------



## sfstud33

Yaya said:


> Sfstud...
> 
> What kind of hgh?
> 
> I wouldnt mix anything with huma or sero bcuz thats not the kind of shit u wanna possibly ruin unless your 100% sure its ok



Riptropins - the reason for asking is because i have no idea. From what it seems though its best not to mix. Just one more jab thats all!


----------



## gymrat827

yea, im getting use to 5-6 slin pins a day....lol

you will 2:-0


----------



## Spongy

I ****ing love slin


----------



## sfstud33

Spongy said:


> I ****ing love slin



Yea, im probably going to get some in the next few days. My dextrose and maltodextrin arrived yesterday. 

So will my Spongy-diet need a switchup?


----------



## Spongy

Oh yeah.  Cant have you passing out on me


----------



## AndroSport

PillarofBalance said:


> Don't contaminate your GH with slin or vice versa


What he said...^^^^


----------



## gymrat827

Spongy said:


> Oh yeah.  Cant have you passing out on me



hes a big boy, he ll be fine on a low carb / slin diet.


----------



## sfstud33

gymrat827 said:


> hes a big boy, he ll be fine on a low carb / slin diet.



Yea, i heard low carb high fat is the way to go when you hit 10IUs of slin. Not a carb in sight to maximize the hypo feeling - and high fat so that you put on weight fast - thats when you know its doing you good. No pain no gain.....

PS. if anyone is reading this - do not take this seriously - your health is too important to base on a sarcastic comment like mine.....


----------



## PillarofBalance

Spongy said:


> I ****ing love slin




My recomp I'm gonna do...

DNP
Slin
Cake

Will pack on 10lbs of muscle and drop 10lbs of fat in 1 week.


----------



## gymrat827

PillarofBalance said:


> My recomp I'm gonna do...
> 
> DNP
> Slin
> Cake
> 
> Will pack on 10lbs of muscle and drop 10lbs of fat in 1 week.



what kind of cake you takin..??
:-?


----------



## sfstud33

gymrat827 said:


> what kind of cake you takin..??
> :-?



I hope its Icecream Cake... I could eat a whole one if i let myself...


----------



## PFM

I have been mixing GH and insulin in the same syringe and pinning IM. The insulin is making the GH more effective and the insulin has been hitting harder and sooner (probably due to the IM delivery). Three rules I follow are:

1. Do not allow the GH and insulin to sit in the syringe after loading. Inject immediately.
2. Draw GH first, pull the GH away from the needle before drawing slin.
3. Pay attention to the curve, its faster and harder.

Remember GH and insulin are amino acids and have a natural affinity to bind, hence preventing cross contamination is detrimental. Injecting immediately has worked for me.

I started syringe mixing GH and insulin periodically, then intermittently to assess the effects and today I am going to pin GH and slin together as my regular protocol for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Cobra Strike

Ive always pinned gh and slin in the same syringe. If i take the syringe to the gym woth me like normal i will back load them. The gh first and slide it to the front...but not all the way. Then the slin i leave in the back. I set it level in my cooler and then they mix the second before i pin. I can promise you the gh and slin both work or i wouldnt be getting numb hands. If either one were to not work it would be the gh...the slin would not be effected by the gh...its much more stable. But yes to anwser the question you can pin them together.


----------

